# [SOLVED] New CPU



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all, :wave: I am hoping some of you hardware gurus/gamers can enlighten me on this. I am looking to upgrade my current chip (D 945 Presler) to a C2D E6750 or E6850. There is a significant price difference ($75). Both have 1333 FSB and 4M shared L2 Cache. I would assume that I can OC the E6750 much higher than 3ghz. What, if anything makes the E6850 better and is it that much better? 

Thanks


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: New CPU*

I would get the 6750 and buy 75$ worth of heatsink


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: New CPU*

have you verifed your motherboard will accept a 1333mhz cpu ?????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: New CPU*

have you verifed your motherboard will accept a 1333mhz FSB cpu ?????


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: New CPU*

Thanks for the replies. Yes linderman. There are many, many users running and oc'ing this board with the e6750 and e6850. I currently have a Zalman 9700 cpu cooler. It does not keep my D 945 that cool. Idle temp. is about 44, under orthos it gets up to 57, but I have heard that this proc. runs pretty hot anyway. Should I go with a different cooler when I buy the new cpu?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: New CPU*

no that one sounds good


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: New CPU*

Thanks guys, honestly I got totally sidetracked on another thread and I just pulled the trigger on an E8400. Total impulse buy I know. When I saw that it was compatible with mobo and had a 95% excellent rating on the egg (almost 500 reviews) I had to do it. Thanks for your help. I look forward to discussing oc'ing this baby with you in the future.

HD_Monkey


----------

